# Should vpsBoard have a homepage featuring the latest offers, reviews, and tutorials?



## NickM (May 16, 2013)

It's a pretty self-explanatory question, really.  One of the things that always bothered me about LEB/T was that the two sites were designed to serve the same group of people, but were completely separate.  Adding a homepage would give vpsBoard a bit more of an incentive for hosts to post offers, since they'd be right on the front page instead of buried in a subforum.


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

I think offers should go in the offer forum area on here.

That said, if you want to go the premium paid offer route, then sure do what you proposed above.


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2013)

Why split it up? Like buffalooed said... put them in an offer section.


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

We may add a portal that features certain offers. It'll be on a trial basis to start with.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MannDude (May 16, 2013)

After some thought, a sort of portal wouldn't be a bad idea.

Threads / Offers posted in the Offers forum could be displayed on a homepage portal. It would be a column of offers and then a smaller column of recent posts, etc. It'd all be tied to the forum.

Rules would be put in place, so not one offer can be posted over and over again. Once every 14 days, or something. Moderated before displayed, so if information is missing from the offer it can be added before it goes live. That way the provider can basically write their own offer, with their own style, so long as it displayed the required info.

A few trusted members from the community could moderate them, whoever the community would feel comfortable with. Basically checking to make sure it's been more than XX amount of days since their last offer and checking to make sure it includes the required info and meets the criteria for an offer.

What do you think? Why have an offers forum _and_ a featured offers form? Why can't regular offers just be featured?


----------



## mikho (May 16, 2013)

MannDude said:


> After some thought, a sort of portal wouldn't be a bad idea.
> 
> Threads / Offers posted in the Offers forum could be displayed on a homepage portal. It would be a column of offers and then a smaller column of recent posts, etc. It'd all be tied to the forum.


Thats a better idea then creating a blog (copy of LEB, not the content but the layout)

The portal could the center of attention with links/sections to information about he board itself. Like what was requested before on who owns the board.. etc .. basically an about page. The rules page... 

List goes on with possibilities


----------



## drmike (May 16, 2013)

What you proposed @MannDude sounds reasonable.


----------



## titanicsaled (May 16, 2013)

I think a front page with offers/reviews would be a great idea. It would be great if admins could "star" a offer/review post to have it displayed on the front page. That way it would reuse the existing content on the forums and present it in an easier to read way without providers having to send in different offers for the front page and have to wait a long time for them to be posted.


Or maybe you could display the offers that have been rated highest by the users automatically on the front page.


Either wouldnt be too difficult to code a little plugin for.


----------



## RaidLogic.NET (May 16, 2013)

I think it should what forum software is this btw? I using the mobile version and it works great


----------



## Zach (May 16, 2013)

Maybe just a simple portal would do


----------



## bfj (May 16, 2013)

I vote no. I think the site should stay to what it says. If you wanted something like that I would do a new domain with it (sort of how LET / LEB were separated).

Having a forum for latest deals should be enough, in my opinion. But alas, I am not a provider just a potential customer. If you did do another site, you would not necessarily have to have a new "Domain" just do  deals.vpsboard.com.

My 2 cents.


----------



## blergh (May 16, 2013)

As long as the offers are being reviewd thoroughly and things like the deadpool remain existant. And no shitty summerhosts please.


----------



## Eased (May 16, 2013)

Yes.

*sign*


----------



## Dillybob (May 16, 2013)

RaidLogic said:


> I think it should what forum software is this btw? I using the mobile version and it works great


Invision Powerboard 3.

It's pretty snappy for being a 3.x version, I like how this theme is very lightweight and fluid.  

I think if L.E.T enabled the thanks button.... all of this wouldn't of happened.... (joking ofc) lol!

But I like it here so far!


----------



## Patrick (May 16, 2013)

A feed on the homepage or portal would be great to display offers, may be not at the moment though since there's not many offers


----------



## mitgib (May 16, 2013)

I'm not opposed to small paid display ads, cash has to flow for things, and I don't mind paying for those ads to the right people


----------



## Nick (May 16, 2013)

mitgib said:


> I'm not opposed to small paid display ads, cash has to flow for things, and I don't mind paying for those ads to the right people


At the time, MannDude and myself are doing this in our spare time and the costs of running are minimal.

We've considered offering ad space for free.


----------



## GVH-Jon (May 16, 2013)

My vote: Yes.

Especially because Invision Power Board supports this and the look & feel of it is most especially nice.


----------



## Coastercraze (May 17, 2013)

I'll vote yes. You could use IP Content and promote threads to be put onto your home page. Doesn't have to be all offers, interesting topics would be good as well (news of control panels and such).

Then you can also do a feed of latest 10 offers or something.


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2013)

No, because then we might have to go to vpsboard.com/forums/ or something. Or a subdomain.

Also, a homepage simply opens things up for corruption by people paying for homepage ads.

Greed on forums like these turn the community to shit. Besides, the site is the forum. Let it be seen.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

Naruto said:


> Also, a homepage simply opens things up for corruption by people paying for homepage ads.   Greed on forums like these turn the community to shit. Besides, the site is the forum. Let it be seen.


 This.


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

I would rather prefer the home page showing what the *View New Content* link on the top left corner takes to. This way we can have similar feel of what Vanilla offered on LET.


----------



## serverian (May 17, 2013)

No, just keep this as a community forum.


----------



## prometeus (May 17, 2013)

The offer section should be enough IMHO. Open an account on paypal for donations from the community.

Also think about getting some larger donations from the providers and create a page for those "contributors"


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

*@prometeus*, Welcome Uncle!


----------



## MartinD (May 17, 2013)

Maybe a front page showing the recent posts/topics or 'hot' topics could be a good idea?


----------



## prometeus (May 17, 2013)

vanarp said:


> *@prometeus*, Welcome Uncle!


Thanks


----------



## Ivan (May 17, 2013)

I'd say just a forum is good enough.   I like it just the way it is. Just my tiny opinion.


----------



## dominicl (May 17, 2013)

I think this would be good. The community/mods could pick out one or two great, eye catching offers and post them on the front page. Would look nice!


----------



## vanarp (May 17, 2013)

Everyone please make sure to cast your VOTE as well.


As of now 21 for YES & 9 for NO.


----------



## Nick (May 17, 2013)

prometeus said:


> The offer section should be enough IMHO. Open an account on paypal for donations from the community.
> 
> Also think about getting some larger donations from the providers and create a page for those "contributors"


This could work but neither Curtis or myself want to turn this into any profit. Maybe we can sort out the monthly costs and have a donation goal for that amount. Once/if we reach it, donations won't be accepted until the next month again.


Costs are minimal at this time so it's probably not required.


----------



## titanicsaled (May 17, 2013)

Maybe providers could donate their resources to the site instead (if they choose to)?

I'm sure this site could benefit from multiple locations and other bits and bobs that providers would most likely be willing to donate.


----------



## Naruto (May 17, 2013)

I CHANGED MY MIND! I would be in favor of IP.Board having a "homepage" ONLY if it were using an IP.Board addon, such as how these guys ( http://www.realmdesignz.com/ ) post news on theirs. Again, I don't want to go to vpsboard.com/forums/ to get here. When you go to their forums it takes you to http://www.realmdesignz.com/index.php?app=forums which is still basically the same directory. Their site is pretty aside from the giant banners at the top.


----------



## Licensecart (May 22, 2013)

I voted yes, but it doesn't bother me.


----------



## nocom (May 22, 2013)

excellent


----------



## Enterprisevpssolutions (May 23, 2013)

Yes but only if it doesn't get covered with ads or pop ups selling items.


----------



## wlanboy (May 23, 2013)

A forum should not become a website.
I do like the sidebar widget to see the latests threads.
Maybe we should have a second sidebar showing the latest threads in the offer section?


----------

